# Sexy Mizukage



## Zetaofs (Sep 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The rain has just begun; Mizukage's gonna get drenched. 
​(Clicking image will take you to my DA page of it, which has bigger version.)



I cheated by tracing the outline of a real person first, then when I sketched over I drew Mizukage's head, puffed up her boobs, decreased her waistline, and elaborated with some entirely new details. After I scanned I also had to "AutoCorrect", up the contrast and mess with the brightness because my printer practically made the walls pure white! 

As you might be able to see, I'm no natural-born artist. (I've never been good at drawing.) Fortunately, this didn't turn out bad at all. Heck, as long as you don't look too closely or for too long its near perfect. 

Cons: The rain drops aren't oriented as well as they could be, and Mizu's facial structure and hair didn't come out quite like I wanted, but everything else worked out surprisingly well. The shading wasn't really skilled; I'm not good at showing any three-dimensionality - I was just trying my hardest to fill in the goddamn lines! But the shading functions just fine. Mizu's "jacket"-thing is a bit awkward on her left side. Oh, I also had to erase Mizukage's "mustache" in Paint because on print I erased bad versions of her mouth so many times, lol. It's surprising how ever-so-slight differences in how the very ends of her lips are turned can change her whole expression drastically!

Pros: Her body is proportional. That's always a plus. Sexy pose, sexy angle, nice wall between her legs (), fishnet bra & panties with a Mizukage symbol on it (). The cloud has an interesting texture, cool concept with the rain in different directions, although I didn't completely pull it off. And, you gotta admit, the spiral belly-button is too damn cute. Heh, I tried a belly-button piercing a few times but it just didn't stand out as cool.

To anybody out there with artistic skill: feel free to take my picture and improve upon it.


----------

